# صنع مضخة هواء بمنفاخ كهربائي



## مهندس سعودي1 (5 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عندي أستفسار 

لو كان لدينا منفاخ هواء أو blower 
وربطنا به ماسوره على شكل T حسب الصوره أدناه
هل يمكننا أستخدامه لسحب الماء من الجركل ودفعه للخارج ؟؟









أنا حاولت وفشلت ...

ممكن أحدكم يساعدني 
لأني ماني عارف شنهو السبب وراء فشل ؟؟

:18:

انا لاحظت أن الهواء يخرج من الفتحة اللي على اليمين في الأعلى 
والفتحة السفليه لايخرج منها هواء !!


تحياتي​


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (6 فبراير 2009)

الأخ الكريم .. السلام عليكم
أرفق اليك الجواب وشكرا


----------



## مهندس سعودي1 (6 فبراير 2009)

أخوي 
المهندس / جواد كاظم 
شكرا على ردك 
وتقريبا الفكره وصلت .. وراح اجرب 
وياريت لو تشرح لنا أكثر ... يعني الأسباب وراء أقتراحك التركيب بهذه الطريقه 

وشكرا


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (7 فبراير 2009)

عزيزي المهندس السعودي1 .. السلام عليكم
أن وضع الأنبوب سيعمل على تقليل مساحة أنبوب جريان الهواء و بالتالي ستزداد سسرعة الهواء حول أنبوب السحب وبموجب قانون برنولي فأن الضغط في هذه المنطقة سيقل( حيث التناسب عكسي بين الضغط و السرعة) و عندما يصل الى ضغط أقل من 1 جو فأن الماء سيتدفق من الخزان ( من الضغط العالي الى الواطي), و شكرا


----------



## مهندس سعودي1 (8 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا*

*اخوي المهندس كاظم ...*
* جربت الطريقة اللي قلت لي عليها*
*وأشتغلت زي الحلاوه ولكن تحتاج بعض التطوير *

*ماشاء الله عليك *
*:75:*
*إذا تريد أوريك التجربه انا حاظر*
*على فكره *
*أنا مهندس كهرباء لكني أحب الأفكار الميكانيكيه *

*متشكر أخوي ورحم الله والديك *

*:20:*
​


----------



## م/محمد محرم (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك يا جواد على هذه الاجابه المفيده ولكنى أريد أن أضيف بعض الشىء
هذه الفكره التى تتحدث عنها يأخى سعودى1 هى فكرة عمل مضخه تدعى air left pump
نفس فكرة العمل والجهاز الموضح يجب أن يضاف له بوق تقاربى تباعدى لكى يتم السحب بشكل مباشر ومن أى عمق
اذا أردت أى توضيح راسلنى يشرفنى أن أجيبك


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (8 فبراير 2009)

الفكرة تقريبا مثل فكرة مسدس الدوكو المستخدم فى رش السيارات والاعمال الخشبية حيث يوضع السائل المراد رشة فى خزان المسدس ويتم تركيب خرطوم هواء بالمسدس ونتيجة التخلخل يحدث ارتفاع للسائل ويتة تزريرة عن طريق فونية فى نهاية المسدس العلوية
برجاء حد يشرح كيف اشارك بموضوع فى المنتدى وكمان عندى استفسار بخصوص مجارى الخوابيرلما يتم فتحها على زاوية 120 درجة لية مش 180 درجة مثلا اريد اجابة ياريت مدعمة بمعادلات


----------



## مهندس سعودي1 (9 فبراير 2009)

م/محمد محرم قال:


> شكرا لك يا جواد على هذه الاجابه المفيده ولكنى أريد أن أضيف بعض الشىء
> هذه الفكره التى تتحدث عنها يأخى سعودى1 هى فكرة عمل مضخه تدعى air left pump
> نفس فكرة العمل والجهاز الموضح يجب أن يضاف له بوق تقاربى تباعدى لكى يتم السحب بشكل مباشر ومن أى عمق
> اذا أردت أى توضيح راسلنى يشرفنى أن أجيبك


 
ياريت توضح اكثر أخوي 
وماهو البوق التقاربي التباعدي ده 
انا بحثت في الغوغل ماوجدت إلا موضوعك اللي يتكلم عنه 
لووووووووول

جرب وراح تشوف

على العمو أنا اللي أتشرف بأني أتعلم منك 
ياريت تفيدنا أكثر لوسمحت !!

أخوك


----------



## مهندس سعودي1 (15 فبراير 2009)

up ..........up
للرفع


----------



## اللهم علمك (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخوانى المهندسون ارجو افادتى حيث اريد ان ادفع كميه هواء كبيره داخل مواسير ملفوفه فى قطر 25 سم ولا اجد مضخه هواء تستطيع ان تعطينى كميه هواء كافيه علما بان طول الماسوره الملفوفه هو سته امتار ارجو الرد سريعا وشكرا


----------



## egsome (13 يناير 2012)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم،

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة في الموضوع ..

لدي استفسار، ماذا لو اردت ان اقوم بالغاء انبوب رفع الماء، واجعل الانبوب الاساسي ( الذي يندفع فيه الهواء من الموتور ) يمر داخل الماء، ويسحب الماء في نفس الوقت عن طريق فتحات مثلاً، الطبيعي ان الهواء سيخرج من الفتحات ويدفع الماء للخارج وهو عكس المطلوب، فهل هناك طريقة لعكس هذه العملية ؟ هل هذا ممكن ؟ ام يجب ان تكون هناك انابيب فرعية ؟

وجزاكم الله خيراً.


----------

